# To ensure that humanity can have a sustainable future,



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

I advocate for a global one child policy and a global social credit system. The former so that more resources and a better standard of living can be applied to each child as well as reducing the population strain on the earth. The latter in order to make people think twice  before doing anything stupid in public.


----------



## Dinomite (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> I advocate for a global one child policy and a global social credit system.


I hear this place will let you experience both of those policies first hand!




Make sure to let us know how you go!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> I advocate for a global one child policy and a global social credit system. The former so that more resources and a better standard of living can be applied to each child as well as reducing the population strain on the earth. The latter in order to make people think twice  before doing anything stupid in public.



yes i believe that is the democrat plan


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 22, 2022)

Why don't we just launch a buncha nukes at the same times?
End result is the same, we get a sustainable future.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2022)

The problem was never overpopulation and social credit systems are far too authoritarian for my tastes.  The problem is a small number of corporations being responsible for the vast majority of CO2 emissions.  The solution is eating the rich and redistributing their resources, partly toward a much better-funded EPA with stricter enforcement.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The problem was never overpopulation and social credit systems are far too authoritarian for my tastes.  The problem is a small number of corporations being responsible for the vast majority of CO2 emissions.  The solution is eating the rich and redistributing their resources, partly toward a much better-funded EPA with stricter enforcement.


Another problem is that corporations are exploiting poor countries for their resources and instigating totalitarian governments to prevent them from enlightening themselves and challenging the status quo. Other governments such as the US have made it hard for refugees to find homes when their land is being consumed by a crisis caused by foreign intervention. We keep the oppressed oppressed so they can subsidize our cheap lifestyle. In order to combat this. I believe that autonation is the answer to labor so that working families can have more time to pursue what they want to be and move up the mobility ladder. To this end I want a global schengen zone to be implemented. With this decade popularizing remote work. I believe that everyone has the right to move and stay at a place they feel most comfortable at. This could lead to greater intercommunication between different people and facilitate a fairer distribution of resources.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Why don't we just launch a buncha nukes at the same times?
> End result is the same, we get a sustainable future.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/decision-regarding-feedback-on-my-views.618363/
That has already been considered.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

Dinomite said:


> I hear this place will let you experience both of those policies first hand!
> View attachment 328273
> Make sure to let us know how you go!


Yes, I was inspired by China's and Singapore's measures, which were quite successful.


----------



## Chaosta (Sep 22, 2022)

The world needs to invent a new, more accurate way to measure IQ, then impose laws that state an individual can't vote if below a certain IQ. Far too many idiots can vote.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

We could just discourage people from having a fuck ton of kids and teach proper sex education. We could also make birth control and other contraceptives free and easily accessible. An authoritarian style of population control is the worst means of dealing with the growing population. It didn't work for West Taiwan and it won't work for the rest of the world.


----------



## KennyAtom (Sep 22, 2022)

we should just kill anyone who commits a crime without a trial like in judge dredd, that'd be so cool, where he says i am the law and shoots the bad guys


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> we should just kill anyone who commits a crime without a trial like in judge dredd, that'd be so cool, where he says i am the law and shoots the bad guys


I feel like that just kind of misses the point of the movie, ngl


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 22, 2022)

I have three kids. Will I be sent to the gulags?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> We could just discourage people from having a fuck ton of kids and teach proper sex education. We could also make birth control and other contraceptives free and easily accessible. An authoritarian style of population control is the worst means of dealing with the growing population. It didn't work for West Taiwan and it won't work for the rest of the world.


It worked for china.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I have three kids. Will I be sent to the gulags?


No retroactive enforcement, luckily for you.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> we should just kill anyone who commits a crime without a trial like in judge dredd, that'd be so cool, where he says i am the law and shoots the bad guys


Generally there should be a trial to confirm the crime. Then we can either execute the felon to send a message or exile them into a remote island depending on the severity of the crime.


----------



## KennyAtom (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Generally there should be a trial to confirm the crime. Then we can either execute the felon to send a message or exile them into a remote island depending on the severity of the crime.


but then who would say i am the law and shoot them on the spot?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> The world needs to a new, more accurate way to measure IQ, then impose laws that state an individual can't vote if below a certain IQ. Far too many idiots can vote.


Maybe IQ test can determine parent license. Smart children will always be more preferred


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> but then who would say i am the law and shoot them on the spot?


Only if you have recorded the criminal activity, then you can use drastic tactics if necessary.


----------



## KennyAtom (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Only if you have recorded the criminal activity, then you can use drastic tactics if necessary.


lame.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> lame.


Even the law has standards.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> We could just discourage people from having a fuck ton of kids and teach proper sex education.


Generally families have a lot of kids so the offspring could take care of their parents when they get old. But now that thinking is obsolete due to automation and technology.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> It worked for china.


Generally speaking, West Taiwan also has a rather anti-female culture that also contributed to that "success." When a "success" limits reproductive rights, it's not a success. I still stand by my previous suggestion. Pushing to remove the stigma around safe sex education and contraceptives, while making both frees would most likely see far greater results. No one wants their ability to smash to be limited or removed, thus making it safer to smash is a far better option


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> The world needs to a new, more accurate way to measure IQ, then impose laws that state an individual can't vote if below a certain IQ. Far too many idiots can vote.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQFnoECBQQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2TTjSWvOMMgBegZQZ2oL8B in addition, meritocracy should be instituted with the current democracy, because democracy can easily be hijacked by oligarchs and corporate interests.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Generally speaking, West Taiwan also has a rather anti-female culture that also contributed to that "success." When a "success" limits reproductive rights, it's not a success. I still stand by my previous suggestion. Pushing to remove the stigma around safe sex education and contraceptives, while making both frees would most likely see far greater results. No one wants their ability to smash to be limited or removed, thus making it safer to smash is a far better option


Even if physical intercourse could be prohibited. There's always masturbation... ️


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 22, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> No retroactive enforcement, luckily for you.


Thank goodness. I'd hate to be caught up in all that authoritarianism. I'll be back, I have more kids to make.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> We could just discourage people from having a fuck ton of kids and teach proper sex education.


It worked really well in the 90's when I grew up, so what happened to that? Everyone now is just out there raw-doggin it and getting preggo in wild numbers now.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I have more kids to make


LOL keep dreaming


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 23, 2022)

For a sustainable future to be a possibility, and even then only until humanity's population return to the same amounts as of today, half of the population would need to be erradicated, doubling the available resources for the remnants.

This theory poses many issues, ethically speaking, being the main ones and economical the other ones. Most wealthy people will seek for a chance to survive at any cost, which means that not just half of the population would be erradicated but even more. Also, most capable humans would need to survive (mainly, those that can provide solutions for the wellbeing of altogether).

We can continue developing many more theories, and most -if not all- of them won't have a nice conclusion.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like you've skim read these ideas and jumped on them, no offence. I get limited reproduction but who the hell wants social credit?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 24, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Sounds like you've skim read these ideas and jumped on them, no offence. I get limited reproduction but who the hell wants social credit?


Because tiktok is creating a lot of degeneracy that would become rampant if not controlled.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 24, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It worked really well in the 90's when I grew up, so what happened to that? Everyone now is just out there raw-doggin it and getting preggo in wild numbers now.


If all else fails, spay and neuter.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 24, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> For a sustainable future to be a possibility, and even then only until humanity's population return to the same amounts as of today, half of the population would need to be erradicated, doubling the available resources for the remnants.
> 
> This theory poses many issues, ethically speaking, being the main ones and economical the other ones. Most wealthy people will seek for a chance to survive at any cost, which means that not just half of the population would be erradicated but even more. Also, most capable humans would need to survive (mainly, those that can provide solutions for the wellbeing of altogether).
> 
> We can continue developing many more theories, and most -if not all- of them won't have a nice conclusion.


Well most of the high pop growth is in poor developing nations in africa, asia and latam. Maybe if we taught them contraceptives and sex education, the population would plateau and decrease earlier, freeing up resources in these dense regions.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Well most of the high pop growth is in poor developing nations in africa, asia and latam. Maybe if we taught them contraceptives and sex education, the population would plateau and decrease earlier, freeing up resources in these dense regions.


This has been attempted for decades with sex education, and the handing out of contraceptives and condoms by charities and missionaries.

But the only method that seems to universally work is raising the standard the living for a group of people. Once you are stable and your children aren't at the risk of starvation or common death of childhood illness a population's birth rate has so far been shown to turn negative. Developed countries counteract this with immigration, but we don't really have many data points to see if an equilibrium would take place without it.

Japan with its very restrictive immigration is an outlier and is very an extremely aging population. It will be very interesting to see what the country looks like in 20-30 years if major changes aren't enacted.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Well most of the high pop growth is in poor developing nations in africa, asia and latam. Maybe if we taught them contraceptives and sex education, the population would plateau and decrease earlier, freeing up resources in these dense regions.


But first, we would need to satisfy their primary needs: food, health, education, a home, happiness. Then they might have any interest on birth control.

Having some level of school education, help us see the world in a very diferent way, full of possibilities and chances, but the vast majority of the "non-wealthy" has other priorities, such as having something to eat on a given day, a healthy body, some spare time to enjoy (something that way too many people don't even know about).


----------



## stanna (Sep 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Generally families have a lot of kids so the offspring could take care of their parents when they get old. But now that thinking is obsolete due to automation and technology.


God your dumb, who the fuck pays your pension.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Because tiktok is creating a lot of degeneracy that would become rampant if not controlled.


Gr8 b8 m8 I r8 8/8


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 24, 2022)

nonsensical de;etet


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 25, 2022)

Just have more kids, I am sure throwing more people at the problem is the only solution /s


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> If all else fails, spay and neuter.


That would cause hormone imbalance.Recently, you been sounding like a Chinese disinformation bot ngl.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 27, 2022)

Those ideas are no good, but it's too late anyway. Humanity is irredeemable and thus rightly doomed.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 27, 2022)

We can have a sustainable world when capitalism is dead and buried.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> We can have a sustainable world when capitalism is dead and buried.


No, it's the other way around, capitalism is the only way we can create a sustainable world.
For the mass has power.
The opposite will only lead to a corrupt system, has always run that road, mno exception on long term.
Now i'm not saying capitalism is perfect, but it's the only road where you all can keep controlling a part of the system.
The only point is, are you willing to go for an all intergrated future, or are you going for a selfish future.
If you are ballanced towards the later, then no matter what system you choose, it ends up messed up for everyone inclusive your own future.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 27, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> No, it's the other way around, capitalism is the only way we can create a sustainable world.
> For the mass has power.
> The opposite will only lead to a corrupt system, has always run that road, mno exception on long term.
> Now i'm not saying capitalism is perfect, but it's the only road where you all can keep controlling a part of the system.


If the mass has power, how come all power is consolidated under a few companies and wealthy family members?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If the mass has power, how come all power is consolidated under a few companies and wealthy family members?


They're in power because we gave them that much power.
As long as people are sheeps following what others tell them is good, we're creating evil, for we're creating a system where only one or two brands will stand out...
As long as we're not able to see more grey between black and white we're dooming the future.
It's not the corporates that are evil, we're doing it ourselves.
Computers we're great when there was no website watching best price, we trapped ourselves in beleving best price was the holy grail, but doing so only a few companies survived, those companies now are like drug dealers.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 27, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> they're in power because we gave them that much power.


Then take it from them.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Then take it from them.


I'm doing my part.
But you can't expect to win the whole war on your own.
You've got your own mind and dreams, you should go for those.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 27, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> The opposite will only lead to a corrupt system, has always run that road, mno exception on long term.



Are you being for real?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Are you being for real?


its a fdyyt thread, they suck more than a creamu thread


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 28, 2022)

The only way is for everyone to share a single consciousness which is also the end of free will


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 28, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> The only way is to for everyone to share a single consciousness which is also the end of free will


Or that humanity can upload their consciousness to the internet. Then they can create an ideal world just for them. This could be sustainable.


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 28, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Or that humanity can upload their consciousness to the internet. Then they can create an ideal world just for them. This could be sustainable.


That sounds eerily similar to the plot of westworld


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 28, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> That sounds eerily similar to the plot of westworld


This is all online so no robots were harmed during the making of these isekais.


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 28, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> This is all online so no robots were harmed during the making of these isekais.


Well that is before our robotic AI overlord gains consciousness & decided they have been oppressed by humans for far too long


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 28, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> Well that is before our robotic AI overlord gains consciousness & decided they have been oppressed by humans for far too long


Well maybe it will be like minecraft offline edition, no potential malignant ai there!


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 28, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Are you being for real?


Are you?
Keep replying my words will not change anything.
I'm real, i mean what i say... and let me be perfectly clear about it:
I'm not sure i want a perfect world for everyone, for a perfect world for everyone will not ever include me.
I might even say i hate some bad people that much i wish they never been born.
That said, i want a good planet for everyone.
I will not plot or take revenge on those i don't like.
A better world never is never there, it looks so close, but every time we built a better world, we tend to distroy more than we built.
A better world is what you make it be.
A better world doesn't start with a new system, it starts with using the resources you have.
It's like standardising, each time you point out a failure missed by it you can either report it and get it fixed, or we can create an All new standard that fixes this one little error, but while doing so we forget the complete past we built.
Did everyone forgot this past 100 years? did everyone forget that we all running circles?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 29, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> Did everyone forgot this past 100 years? did everyone forget that we all running circles?



Two world wars and dictatorships all over set by the far right and climate catastrophe by disaster capitalism? Yep.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Two world wars and dictatorships all over set by the far right and climate catastrophe by disaster capitalism? Yep.


ehm, nope, not capitalism, capitalism is what freed us, most of us got freed by usa, france and uk wich already. the rest of europe got enslaved by the russians. so no capitalism was not the evil... all 3 disasters were the opposing party.
Climate disaster, that's partly capitalism, but for the far most part consumer who wants everything high quality low cost...
if you don't want to you can't have great quality cheap and fast produced without any sacrifice.
and still we're not accepting that simple truth, we blame all around us but when it comes to our own stuff we're tend to look away.

We want green energy, but we don't want it harvested anywhere.
We want stable energy, bot every freekin way we can stabilaze is doomed for it is gone wrong once in ukraine and so every other facility is potential dangerous.
We want change done yesterday, i've got news for you it will not happen as long as we're so stubborn.
and even if we start really doing our part,, are you sure it's we're not finding the next crisis?
I mean like we did with the magic of asbestos isolation?

Then comes the next problem, most jobs are based on the carbon feuled industry, simply pulling the plug will probably mean a next lost generation, and i mean like in Japan?

The government can do a lot of balancing, but chances like you want cost time...
I know time is short, but if we check history it takes about 80 years to change such a thing.
It never went smooth and fast, nowhere...


----------



## Viri (Sep 29, 2022)

China has a worse birth rate than Japan, but everyone is too poor to support a bunch of old people in the future. If only there was a global pandemic that mostly targeted old people.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 29, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> ehm, nope, not capitalism, capitalism is what freed us, most of us got freed by usa, france and uk wich already. the rest of europe got enslaved by the russians. so no capitalism was not the evil... all 3 disasters were the opposing party.


Wrong again.


JaapDaniels said:


> Climate disaster, that's partly capitalism, but for the far most part consumer who wants everything high quality low cost...
> if you don't want to you can't have great quality cheap and fast produced without any sacrifice.
> and still we're not accepting that simple truth, we blame all around us but when it comes to our own stuff we're tend to look away.
> 
> ...


Heh, the one agreeable thing you said.  Maybe


----------



## Delerious (Sep 29, 2022)

Here's the tragic reality: even if we get our energy crisis under control and we have renewable energy everywhere, consumerism and waste problems aren't going anywhere anytime soon. So we still have to tackle those problems. I would argue that energy is probably our easiest issue to solve. Use solar, wind, hydro and nuclear in the environments where they make the most sense until we can finally get fusion off the ground. Sadly, the oil industry and lobbyists are still actively standing in the way of that, so there is that hurdle, and poorer countries simply can't afford the investment.

Public waste is deeply tied into consumerism. So you'll have to solve that problem, as well as find better solutions for how we properly dispose of waste. Sadly, even a lot of the stuff that we try to recycle still ends up offshores where it just ends up as garbage anyway. And certain types of plastic have to be taken to specialized facilities, whereas your city's recycling program will only take plastics 0, 1 and 2, paper, and aluminum. So there's going to need to be major reform in the overall waste system - at least on the U.S. side of things. Not sure what the system looks like in other parts of the world.


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 30, 2022)

Delerious said:


> Here's the tragic reality: even if we get our energy crisis under control and we have renewable energy everywhere, consumerism and waste problems aren't going anywhere anytime soon. So we still have to tackle those problems. I would argue that energy is probably our easiest issue to solve. Use solar, wind, hydro and nuclear in the environments where they make the most sense until we can finally get fusion off the ground. Sadly, the oil industry and lobbyists are still actively standing in the way of that, so there is that hurdle, and poorer countries simply can't afford the investment.
> 
> Public waste is deeply tied into consumerism. So you'll have to solve that problem, as well as find better solutions for how we properly dispose of waste. Sadly, even a lot of the stuff that we try to recycle still ends up offshores where it just ends up as garbage anyway. And certain types of plastic have to be taken to specialized facilities, whereas your city's recycling program will only take plastics 0, 1 and 2, paper, and aluminum. So there's going to need to be major reform in the overall waste system - at least on the U.S. side of things. Not sure what the system looks like in other parts of the world.


Yes this is very true, I have collected less than a week's worth of rubbish I generate and it is eye opening just to see the amount of packaging there is, no wonder the sea is covered in plastic waste!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 30, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> Yes this is very true, I have collected less than a week's worth of rubbish I generate and it is eye opening just to see the amount of packaging there is, no wonder the sea is covered in plastic waste!



That's why it needs to be recyclable.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 30, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> That's why it needs to be recyclable.


Recyclable is a great idea, when we actually want it in mass.
Paper recycling in my country was less worth in this neighborhood then the the recycle costs we're...
Being recyclable is one thing, keeping it interesting is another.
I do agree all should be recyclable, but i don't see it being a long term interest.
not at this point.
And since recycling means extra steps for about anyone involed in the process, knowing eventually people are lazy...
And then i don't want recyclable products meaning to wear down fast.
So, yes great idea! but it's not yet at the stage of quality needed.


----------



## mr_switch (Oct 1, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> Recyclable is a great idea, when we actually want it in mass.
> Paper recycling in my country was less worth in this neighborhood then the the recycle costs we're...
> Being recyclable is one thing, keeping it interesting is another.
> I do agree all should be recyclable, but i don't see it being a long term interest.
> ...


So essentially an atom restructuring machine is what we need


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Oct 1, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> So essentially an atom restructuring machine is what we need


Like in Alien? Where they can recycle and eat their own poop?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2022)

I'll one up you on that, I have a 0 child policy.
I'm doing my part to sustain the future by not having any children.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 1, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> I'll one up you on that, I have a 0 child policy.
> I'm doing my part to sustain the future by not having any children.



I'm not having any children either.

But I LOVE trying to make one  with another guy


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Oct 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I'm not having any children either.
> 
> But I LOVE trying to make one  with another guy


Real slut!


----------

